# Town Tree Planting Ceremony Thread



## Hamusuta (May 18, 2013)

Ok, so you know that ceremony at the start of your game when you plant the tree in front of all of your villagers and Isabelle? Well I thought I would make a thread where people can post their pictures of the ceremony ^_^
I will put mine up on June 14th!! So basically only people with the Japanese version can do it at the 
moment. But still come here to post it when you get your game 

edit: Here is mine!


----------



## Jake (May 18, 2013)

That's like a whole month away why don't you just wait?


----------



## Superpenguin (May 18, 2013)

Cause he was worried someone else was going to post this thread before him, but he wanted the fame that came with it? I dunno. ???


----------



## StiX (May 18, 2013)

No reason for waiting, the game will be out soon enough and it gives time for the JP players and maybe the few people who got it early to post a cool picture. I think it's an awesome Idea! can't wait to finally post my own ceremony picture!


----------



## Littlemyuu (May 18, 2013)

I like the idea! I sure will post my ceremony picture here!


----------



## Mike! (May 18, 2013)

Well here's mine!


----------



## samyfav (May 18, 2013)

Mike! said:


> Well here's mine!



 The English version?!?!? }:I 
Anyway, cool pic. MERRYOAK is eight letters, is that the game's constraint our your preference?


----------



## Datura (May 18, 2013)

samyfav said:


> The English version?!?!? }:I
> Anyway, cool pic. MERRYOAK is eight letters, is that the game's constraint our your preference?



Yeah, 8 letters is the maximum.


----------



## Cottonball (May 18, 2013)

I dred that ceremony, I know I will not like any of my villagers and during the whole thing i'll be just checking them out cursing...  lol


----------



## CHR:)S (May 18, 2013)

So you start out with five villagers?


----------



## Pudge (May 18, 2013)

The only thing that bums me out about the ceremony is that I will be sharing "June 9th" as my ceremony day with thousands of other people.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 18, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> So you start out with five villagers?



Yes


----------



## Cottonball (May 19, 2013)

Pudge said:


> The only thing that bums me out about the ceremony is that I will be sharing "June 9th" as my ceremony day with thousands of other people.



Yeah this too.   :L


----------



## jvgsjeff (May 19, 2013)

Here's mine:


----------



## CHR:)S (May 19, 2013)

Sweeeeeet. I thought we only started with 3.


----------



## jvgsjeff (May 19, 2013)

^Only three of them will be at the train station to greet you when you first arrive, so that's probably why you thought that. But there will be five villagers in total.


----------



## Kitsu (May 19, 2013)

im almost wondering if i should wait a few days to start just so that its june whatever instead of june 9...

i doubt ill have the patience for it though lol


----------



## Torotix (May 19, 2013)

Pudge said:


> The only thing that bums me out about the ceremony is that I will be sharing "June 9th" as my ceremony day with thousands of other people.



Feel free to buy the game after that date.


----------



## Goran (May 19, 2013)

Pudge said:


> The only thing that bums me out about the ceremony is that I will be sharing "June 9th" as my ceremony day with thousands of other people.



Change the date! If that works anyways.


----------



## WeiMoote (May 19, 2013)

I'm gonna be unique, if possible...

I'm gonna do mine... BAREFOOT!


----------



## Nooblord (May 19, 2013)

Everyone who has their ceremony on June 9th would probably be the most loyal AC players, which is an honor in itself. There should be some sort of elite group of June Niners.


----------



## ajpri (May 19, 2013)

Well on June 11th 2013 (thanks Amazon for the forced wait) Austin will become the mayor of Houston (maybe H-Town, haven't decided).



I wish my mom would let me order at game stop, but she wouldn't let me.


----------



## Majora999 (May 19, 2013)

Pudge said:


> The only thing that bums me out about the ceremony is that I will be sharing "June 9th" as my ceremony day with thousands of other people.



The digital release should be at EST, so being at PST, mine'll be June 8th


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 19, 2013)

Jake. said:


> That's like a whole month away why don't you just wait?



Some people have the Japanese game.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 19, 2013)

Nooblord said:


> Everyone who has their ceremony on June 9th would probably be the most loyal AC players, which is an honor in itself. There should be some sort of elite group of June Niners.



You've forgotten Europe.

June 14th ftw


----------



## Nami (May 19, 2013)

I've actually considered putting the date on my 3ds back a day so I can become mayor quickly and get started on working on the town.. But I haven't decided yet, because I'm sure there is plenty to do otherwise anyway. However if GameStop has a midnight release.. I probably wont set it back, since 6am is the start of new days in the game. I'd play when I got it, but not THAT much. Not messing with my sleep schedule. >~<

June 8th or 9th, haha.


----------



## Aquas (May 19, 2013)

I may post multiple pics... Mainly if I get a little through my game and I decide that I really hate my town and character. I doubt that, so expect Aquas to become the mayor of Beanbean on June 9th at 1 am or so. (Downloading will most likely take forever at midnight)


----------



## Teterra (May 19, 2013)

This sounds fun, I'll be sure to post mine when I get to that point.  
I honestly don't mind having the same date as other players with becoming mayor, I think it's kind of cool hehe.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 20, 2013)

Mike! said:


> Well here's mine!



You have a lovely set of villagers. And a nice name too!  May i ask what Apples English name is??


----------



## Eirynfox (May 20, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> I'm gonna be unique, if possible...
> 
> I'm gonna do mine... BAREFOOT!



lol or possibly with all clothes off? wonder if you can do that? CRAZY MAYOR!!! O_O;


----------



## Mary (May 20, 2013)

Eirynfox said:


> lol or possibly with all clothes off? wonder if you can do that? CRAZY MAYOR!!! O_O;



Of course you can't do that! It's a game geared towards kids. Not like some kids I know wouldn't try that...   Stupid perverted nerd friends...


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

Is anyone going to post theirs with the NA version? :3


----------



## Ayanie (Jun 9, 2013)

My tree is bigger already I haven't really looked up how it grows but I guess since I started the game before 6am it grew after that. o.o


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm going to post mine later. You take pictures with L + R right?


----------



## Ayanie (Jun 9, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> I'm going to post mine later. You take pictures with L + R right?


Yeah!


----------



## Aquas (Jun 9, 2013)

Unfortunately I forgot to take a picture, but I'll give the details.

On June 9th, 2013 (4:30 am EST) Aquas became the mayor of Beanbean.
Attendees: Aquas, Isabelle, Punchy, Drift, Portia, Flurry, Lobo

After that I went and wasted an hour+ on designing my town flag. XD


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

Ayanie said:


> View attachment 4246
> 
> 
> My tree is bigger already I haven't really looked up how it grows but I guess since I started the game before 6am it grew after that. o.o



Your villagers are actually amazing.


----------



## Ayanie (Jun 9, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Your villagers are actually amazing.



Thanks. I'm super happy. I reset once because the town river was just had to many turns. An when I saw my new friends i figured it couldn't get much better. I see your a big Hamusuta/Hamlet fan I hope you get him when you get the game. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 9, 2013)

How long did it take you to get to the tree planting ceremony?


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 9, 2013)

Dizzard said:


> How long did it take you to get to the tree planting ceremony?



It's really fast. I would say around 7min or maybe less?


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 9, 2013)

Here's mine, I just did it a couple hours ago.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

Kaijudomage said:


> Here's mine, I just did it a couple hours ago.
> 
> View attachment 4257



You have a lovely set of villagers too


----------



## Envy (Jun 9, 2013)

That outfit... lol. You have to love how these pictures will always be of our character before we can make them look the way we want to. xD


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 9, 2013)

Envy said:


> That outfit... lol. You have to love how these pictures will always be of our character before we can make them look the way we want to. xD


 
Exactly!


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

Sleepy said:


> Exactly! View attachment 4264



OMG YOU HAVE COCO
KILL IT BEFORE IT LAYS EGGS


----------



## Kabune (Jun 9, 2013)

Not to happy with the villager list, i reset a couple times, because of a few nit picky things like Isabelle calling me mayor Mr.Dudy.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

Kabune said:


> View attachment 4266
> 
> Not to happy with the villager list, i reset a couple times, because of a few nit picky things like Isabelle calling me mayor Mr.Dudy.



Omg your villagers are horrible  (no offence)


----------



## Kabune (Jun 9, 2013)

lol i know....Its odd that i reset 4 times and i gave up a few good ones for this town, but it does have a nice private island.


----------



## CHR:)S (Jun 9, 2013)

Sleepy said:


> Exactly! View attachment 4264



Love your villagers! Except I don't dig the green bird.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

Kabune said:


> lol i know....Its odd that i reset 4 times and i gave up a few good ones for this town, but it does have a nice private island.



Thats ok then! At least they can move out :3


----------



## StiX (Jun 9, 2013)

Kabune said:


> View attachment 4266
> 
> Not to happy with the villager list, i reset a couple times, because of a few nit picky things like Isabelle calling me mayor Mr.Dudy.



So she gives you a nickname? Cant you change it later?


----------



## Pudge (Jun 9, 2013)

Kaijudomage said:


> Here's mine, I just did it a couple hours ago.
> 
> View attachment 4257



YOU HAVE PUDGE!! Ugh, I'm jealous.

I'll be posting my Ceremony picture once I save it to my computer.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't feel like putting down the game so I'll just say my residents:

Gaston the Bunny(Yeah you can move out buddy)
Eloise the elephant
Mitzi the Cat
Sterling the Eagle
Erik the Deer

I've had both Mitzi and Eloise in my starting towns before and I LOVE Sterling and Erik, so yeah Gaston is my only downer in town.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I don't feel like putting down the game so I'll just say my residents:
> 
> Gaston the Bunny(Yeah you can move out buddy)
> Eloise the elephant
> ...



But he has a moustache


----------



## Pudge (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

Pudge said:


>



LOL ELIOSE


----------



## azurill (Jun 9, 2013)

I love my villagers


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 9, 2013)

Wala!


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

Both of you above have really nice villagers  (except Clyde)


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jun 9, 2013)

StiX said:


> So she gives you a nickname? Cant you change it later?


I wanna know this too! :3


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yaaay!


----------



## Campy (Jun 9, 2013)

PumpkinVine47 said:


> Yaaay!


You got Sydney! Ahh, I'd love to have her in my town!


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (Jun 9, 2013)

Campy said:


> You got Sydney! Ahh, I'd love to have her in my town!



Yeah, she's gonna be my BFF! She's a koala and purple, and I love both things, sooo...! squee!


----------



## Majora999 (Jun 9, 2013)

Here's mine.

Aside from Sterling, I'm not too thrilled with my townies, Amelia's OK, but the rest can leave. ASAP.

If anyone's interested, I'm posting thoughts and sporadic pictures on my Twitter account; @Majora999


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 9, 2013)

Remember when I said I would do my tree ceremony BAREFOOT?


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Solar (Jun 9, 2013)

I am in LOVE with my villagers and map, I literally could not be happier with them.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Remember when I said I would do my tree ceremony BAREFOOT?
> 
> View attachment 4316



Oh my god. :|


----------



## Smoke (Jun 9, 2013)

That awkward moment when I forgot to take a picture of the tree planting ceremony.
I know, I know. That's bad and I should feel bad.


----------



## Eirrinn (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 9, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Remember when I said I would do my tree ceremony BAREFOOT?
> 
> View attachment 4316


I am super jealous of your characters omg.


----------



## Joey (Jun 9, 2013)

Majora999 said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> Aside from Sterling, I'm not too thrilled with my townies, Amelia's OK, but the rest can leave. ASAP.
> 
> If anyone's interested, I'm posting thoughts and sporadic pictures on my Twitter account; @Majora999



You don't have that much of a range of animals. You have 2 pigs and 2 eagles.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

I'd want one of each ^_^ But I know I won't get that lucky...


----------



## Teterra (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm quite happy with my villagers, so I didn't reset for different ones.





(I'm posting this on my phone so if the image doesn't show I'm sorry... ^^)


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

Teterra said:


> I'm quite happy with my villagers, so I didn't reset for different ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The image shows! Don't worry  and omg you have Merengue!! LUCKY!


----------



## WeiMoote (Jun 9, 2013)

Teterra said:


> I'm quite happy with my villagers, so I didn't reset for different ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inaba, huh? Here's hoping one of us or your neighbors doesn't end up on the Midnight Channel...


----------



## Teterra (Jun 9, 2013)

Hamusuta: Thank goodness haha I thought it wasn't!  ^^
And I know, she's such a cutie. <3

WeiMoote: Haha yes, otherwise I'll be TV diving to go save them.


----------



## Wish (Jun 9, 2013)

Eirrinn said:


> View attachment 4325



RAMUNE IS DELICIOUS


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

Wish said:


> RAMUNE IS DELICIOUS



You're always thinking about food :X


----------



## Mario. (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

Mario. said:


> View attachment 4334


You have the pink goat!! I think shes so cute! I have never had her before though!


----------



## Cam (Jun 9, 2013)

Nab question. How'd you take screenshots? I've tried figuring it to share my FE team with peeps, and spent hours googling and gave up in the end!


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jun 9, 2013)

Just press L and R at the same time to take photos. They're saved automatically to your SD card.


----------



## Diableos (Jun 9, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I don't feel like putting down the game so I'll just say my residents:
> 
> Gaston the Bunny(Yeah you can move out buddy)
> Eloise the elephant
> ...



Ahhh, no way! I love Mitzi! I really hope I have her in my town! Gosh, as long as I don't have any characters that I find ugly, I'll be fine with it. 



WeiMoote said:


> Remember when I said I would do my tree ceremony BAREFOOT?
> 
> View attachment 4316



Hahaha, that's brilliant! If I remember, I might join you on that so you're not special anymore.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jun 9, 2013)

Loving all the pictures, can't wait to plant my own!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I don't feel like putting down the game so I'll just say my residents:
> 
> Gaston the Bunny(Yeah you can move out buddy)
> Eloise the elephant
> ...



You got Erik too!


----------



## Sabby (Jun 9, 2013)

I can't take screenshots since my L button is broken.


----------



## kakuloo (Jun 9, 2013)

It took me 20 resets to finally get a map I was happy with.  >.<  (One of which was a great map...but I messed up with my face.  =P)

Finally though:


None of my favorite villagers...but Lucky is pretty fun and Bill was in my first AC town from GameCube days!

We'll see what happens!

Chops is moving in...but I plan to move him right back out if I can.  >.<  He's smack dab in my camp site plans!


----------



## keybug55 (Jun 9, 2013)

My villagers are so bland ^_^'


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 9, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> View attachment 4349
> 
> My villagers are so bland ^_^'



Girl you got Kid Cat, Kabuki, and Hugh! I am so jealous..


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jun 9, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> View attachment 4349
> 
> My villagers are so bland ^_^'



Nah, they're nice! And you got two cats, hehe. I can't say I dislike any of those cuties.


----------



## Cheri (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Cottonball (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## erinesmee (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Eirynfox (Jun 10, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> View attachment 4349
> 
> My villagers are so bland ^_^'



WOAH!! YOU got awesome villagers    I WANT TO VISIT!!


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 10, 2013)

Awww all you guys are getting really nice villagers, it really makes me nervous to find mine in the game @_@


----------



## Cam (Jun 10, 2013)

jvgsjeff said:


> Just press L and R at the same time to take photos. They're saved automatically to your SD card.



Thanks


----------



## kittycate (Jun 10, 2013)

Here's mine! A little boring but i'm glad I didn't get anyone really gross or that I don't like! Pretty cute for the most part. I definitely need some cats in my town though. And deer. And someone new! Aren't all of these guys old?


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 10, 2013)

kittycate said:


> View attachment 4403
> Here's mine! A little boring but i'm glad I didn't get anyone really gross or that I don't like! Pretty cute for the most part. I definitely need some cats in my town though. And deer. And someone new! Aren't all of these guys old?



Carmern is the newest of the bunch, she was introduced in City Folk. So if you haven't played City Folk you could consider her new.

That's one benefit of not having played City Folk, it means even more new villagers. Not to mention I never got the monkey dlc in Wild World, so even more new villagers.


----------



## Joey (Jun 10, 2013)

kittycate said:


> View attachment 4403
> Here's mine! A little boring but i'm glad I didn't get anyone really gross or that I don't like! Pretty cute for the most part. I definitely need some cats in my town though. And deer. And someone new! Aren't all of these guys old?



All of your villagers accept Carmern are smaller than your character I think.


----------



## fink (Jun 10, 2013)

<3 Winnie!


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 10, 2013)

kittycate said:


> View attachment 4403
> Here's mine! A little boring but i'm glad I didn't get anyone really gross or that I don't like! Pretty cute for the most part. I definitely need some cats in my town though. And deer. And someone new! Aren't all of these guys old?



Juniper is a really pretty town name :3


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 10, 2013)

fink said:


> View attachment 4409
> 
> <3 Winnie!



i was so shocked when i found out Winnie was a girl... idk why xD


----------



## Iced_Holly (Jun 10, 2013)

Gah, I didn't get a chance to take a photo because I had no SD card in my system at the time. Loving everyone else's pics though!


----------



## LeAckerman (Jun 10, 2013)

This is my pic. I had most of the people in my town except for Cousteau and Joey.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 10, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> View attachment 4428 This is my pic. I had most of the people in my town except for Cousteau and Joey.



Joey<333333333333333333333 Tangy<3333333333 I have rocco in my ww town, i want him to move so bad @_@


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 10, 2013)

Whee~


----------



## Sam (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm not too pleased, actually. <_< I suppose Mott and Puddles are okay...


----------



## Joey (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm quite happy with my villagers especially Chief.


----------



## Ponyu (Jun 14, 2013)

I wasn't too thrilled about my villagers at first (I had been hoping for a doe), but a few hours in the game, I like them all :>

Hamlet is constantly going shopping (always meet him at Able's and Re-Tail), and the cat to the right is super nice. She asked for a couch and I gave her a sea bass, accidentally of course. She just said "aw, that's so nice! I will find a place for it, thank you" <3
Roscoe the horse is cool, but super grumpy. I am currently trying to get my 100% rating and need to talk to all the villagers more, and I only talked to Roscoe two times or so and now all he says is "eh, you again. Stop following me" or something... :/


----------



## StiX (Jun 14, 2013)

I've only did a few resets for my town, i'm liking most of my villagers though ^^!


----------



## denicrossing (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Hazel (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 14, 2013)

Pudge said:


> The only thing that bums me out about the ceremony is that I will be sharing "June 9th" as my ceremony day with thousands of other people.



We're the awesome Day-oners!


----------



## katie. (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## miyac (Jun 14, 2013)

Don't know how I feel about Amelia the Eagle, everyone else I like and now Chadder the mouse has moved in.


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm really happy with Goldie shes my favorite! I love Bam too!
argh I like them all!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 16, 2013)

Yay! so happy with my town


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 16, 2013)

I love my town. I did reset for it though.
Daisy and Fang are my favourites.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 16, 2013)

don't know why i didn't post this earlier.


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 16, 2013)

Woah... I just noticed I didn't even take a picture of the "right" moment... with the text and all. Oh well xD!
Have this instead:


----------



## SodaDog (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Sakura0901 (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Ozzie (Jun 16, 2013)

it was 3 am 
Just downloaded it and took one of the first set of maps

the pic would have been better with daylight though..


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is mine:


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 23, 2013)

Yay my town :3


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2013)

Started my second town and was (pleasantly) shocked when I saw my villagers! ​


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 13, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Yay my town :3



Oh wow this seems awhile ago evethough its not 
and yay Tina!


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 13, 2013)

Tina said:


> Started my second town and was (pleasantly) shocked when I saw my villagers! ​



Who is dat golfball-head villager? With the horns?


----------



## Touko (Aug 13, 2013)

Midgetsc said:


> Who is dat golfball-head villager? With the horns?



You mean Tank the Rhino? LOL


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Oh wow this seems awhile ago evethough its not
> and yay Tina!



You even still have all of them! 



Midgetsc said:


> Who is dat golfball-head villager? With the horns?



That's Tank. He's a rhino.


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 13, 2013)

Tina said:


> You even still have all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> That's Tank. He's a rhino.




Yup, 3 weeks in all still here 
ive grown surprisingly attached to Stinky recently, so its probably only going to be Mitzi who moves in the near future

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just realised Mitzi was in the same place on koholints town tree planting ceremony
and i just realised they are in the order they are in on the map
Apple first then Mitzi, then Stinky, then Willow then Rolf
how did i not realise that -_-


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 13, 2013)

Touko said:


> You mean Tank the Rhino? LOL



Ok, yeah, now I see how he's a rhino. XD

But c'mon, honestly, from that angle, his nose looks like eyes and his head looks round like a golf ball!


----------



## Touko (Aug 13, 2013)

I really hated my starters, Pekoe was okay.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 13, 2013)

Touko said:


> View attachment 10014
> 
> I really hated my starters, Pekoe was okay.



I just reset a few hours ago, and am in love with my town. Will upload tree ceremony as soon as I figure out how to- I don't have my SD card computer plug-in yet.

I have a nice layout with a river that isn't extremely bendy but has some nice dips in it so I can make waterside benches, and on top of that, guess who my starters were?

Freya- pretty nice and cute looking. I also love wolves. :3
Ruby- Cute, unlike some animals in the game, and definitely better than some of my previous villagers.
Gala- Pigs _can_ look nice, and she's probably my favorite so far.
Goose- Meh, I don't really like him, but I can get him out easily.
LUCKY- OMG I GOT LUCKY


----------

